# brunch



## Magonde

Hola!
¿Existe en español una palabra que se refiera a esta comida que se toma a mediodía, o se utiliza también _brunch_?
Gracias


----------



## piquiqui

Yo creo que brunch es un desayuno fuerte que se toma sobre media mañana y que nosotros no solemos hacer, sólo lo he visto en "Vips", por ejemplo, que si lo sirven.
Nosotros pasamos directamente del desayuno (el que lo toma) a la cervecita y nuestra tapita de mediodía, que es lo que llamanos aperitivo.
No obstante, quizá alguien te pueda ampliar la información.
Saludos,


----------



## Bilma

En México se usa "almuerzo", pero si estas traduciendo para España no creo que te sirva.


----------



## patomp

Se utiliza brunch también.


----------



## jinti

Esta página pone _desayuno-almuerzo_.


----------



## Magonde

Así es que si estoy en un hotel, aunque sea en España, sería normal encontrara en el menú el préstamo _brunch_, no?


----------



## piquiqui

Si, de hecho, yo lo he visto siempre así.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Bilma said:
			
		

> En México se usa "almuerzo", pero si estas traduciendo para España no creo que te sirva.


Aquí "almuerzo" ha caído en desuso, pero significaba exactamente eso. Quizá es que ha caído en desuso lo de comer temprano  Yo lo usaría para _brunch_.


----------



## gleta

Es la primera vez que veo la palabra "brunch"... yo diría almuerzo


----------



## xymox

Yo pondría *brunch (desayuno-almuerzo)* si es para España. No es un concepto muy conocido todavía.


----------



## piquiqui

Pienso que brunch y almuerzo son términos diferentes. Para nosotros el almuerzo es la comida principal, pero el brunch, como ya comenté es un "desayuno fuerte" que generalmente toman los norteamericanos sobre las 10.00h los fines de semana y que nosotros aquí no solemos hacer, por eso no es un término muy extendido. Así que, como dice jgagnon sería conveniente poner entre paréntesis (desayuno-almuerzo)


----------



## belén

Sí, es como el equivalente de la mañana de la merienda-cena... Si conseguimos asumir el concepto "merienda-cena" (¿os acordáis de esos cumpleaños donde nos daban "merienda-cena"?  ) entonces algún día supongo que asumiremos el "desayuno-almuerzo...

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## María Madrid

En España, en zonas urbanas, es totalmente común el término brunch. Ahora almuerzo se ha convertido en sinónimo de la comida del mediodía, pero yo recuerdo cuando era niña, en Andalucía, que los jornaleros del campo desayunaban, almorzaban (a eso de las 11-12) y luego comían hacia las 3. Algo así como el bocata de media mañana, pero más consistente (unas migas o similar).

Si bien brunch y almuerzo se referían a una comida en una hora similar, no creo que sea adecuado intercambiarlos porque:

Como he dicho, al almuerzo ahora se refiere a otra cosa.
El tipo de comida es totalmente distinto.
Brunch sería el equivalente a una merienda-cena nuestra, pero pasada a la mañana, con alimentos que combinan los que se suelen tomar en ambas comidas. Y, que yo sepa, para eso no hay una palabra en español.

En este enlace puedes ver hasta qué punto es común el término en una ciudad como Madrid. Saludos, 

http://www.google.se/search?as_q=brunch+madrid&num=10&hl=en&btnG=Google+Search&as_epq=&as_oq=&as_eq=&lr=lang_es&as_ft=i&as_filetype=&as_qdr=all&as_occt=any&as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images


----------



## Pumpkin72

Pues no sabía yo que el almuerzo se usara ahora para nada. No conozco a nadie que diga que se va a almorzar, y menos a las 2 ó 3 de la tarde.


----------



## belén

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Pues no sabía yo que el almuerzo se usara ahora para nada. No conozco a nadie que diga que se va a almorzar, y menos a las 2 ó 3 de la tarde.



En muchos sitios, el almuerzo equivale a la comida.
Si alguien me dice que se va a almorzar, entiendo que se va a comer (la comida principal del día, la de aproximadamente las 2 de la tarde (en España) )


----------



## Magonde

Muchas gracias a todos!esto de las comidas es tan personal...


----------



## María Madrid

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Pues no sabía yo que el almuerzo se usara ahora para nada. No conozco a nadie que diga que se va a almorzar, y menos a las 2 ó 3 de la tarde.


 
¿A qué hora almuerza/come la gente donde vives tú? ¿O qué comida hacen, si no almuerzan? Saludos,


----------



## Pumpkin72

María Madrid said:
			
		

> ¿A qué hora almuerza/come la gente donde vives tú? ¿O qué comida hacen, si no almuerzan? Saludos,


Mi caso es excepcional, yo salgo a comer a la una, pero lo habitual en Madrid (o eso pensaba yo hasta ahora) es salir a partir de las 2.

Y la gente dice que se va a comer, simplemente. Distinguimos entre desayuno, comida y cena. Por eso pensaba que lo del almuerzo no se decía. Qué cosas


----------



## gleta

En el colegio y el instituto todo el mundo llevaba su almuerzo para comérselo en el recreo (sobre las 11), incluso en la universidad hay gente que se trae un bocadillo de casa para comérselo en algún descanso, otros se toman un café o algo de bollería para aguantar hasta las 2.30 que acaban las clases. Eso es lo que yo llamo almuerzo, y me parece normal que la gente se vaya a almorzar a mitad de manyana...


----------



## Magonde

sí, la verdad es que todo depende de la hora a la que uno se despierte...Pero lo normal, o por lo menos en el ambiente en el que me muevo  es que la gente desayune a eso de las 8, se tome algo a media mañana (12) y almuerce de 2 a 3. Aunque, ya os digo, eso es muy personal...


----------



## crises

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Aquí "almuerzo" ha caído en desuso, pero significaba exactamente eso. Quizá es que ha caído en desuso lo de comer temprano  Yo lo usaría para _brunch_.



Discrepo: almuerzo es lo que se llevan los niños para comer en la hora del recreo, es decir, una comida a media mañana o mediodía previa a la comida. Por tanto, almuerzo está muy vivo.


----------



## María Madrid

Lo que sucede es que ese almuerzo de media mañana no es un brunch, porque el brunch sustituye al desayuno y la comida (ahora llamada almuerzo por algunos, yo incluída), no es una comida más, entre las otras dos. Es decir, te pegas un buen atracón. ¿Se considera publicidad si os recomiendo el brunch de los domingos en el Ritz? Saludos,


----------



## crises

gleta said:
			
		

> En el colegio y el instituto todo el mundo llevaba su almuerzo para comérselo en el recreo (sobre las 11)...



No había visto tu respuesta, gleta. Creo que a más de un forero/a le quedan lejos sus días de colegio y ya ha olvidado los bocatas o el Bollycao del almuerzo.


----------



## María Madrid

Parece ser que las dos versiones del almuerzo siguen vivas. En resumen, se trata de comer después del desayuno y antes de la merienda, una o dos veces, según se prefiera. Saludos, 

*almuerzo**.*
(Del art. ár. _al-_ y el lat. _morsus_, mordisco).*1.* m. Comida que se toma por la mañana.*2.* m. Comida del mediodía o primeras horas de la tarde.*3.* m. Acción de almorzar. _El almuerzo duró dos horas._*4.* m._ Bol._ Caldo o primer plato del *almuerzo* o comida principal.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## crises

Entonces, por lo que describes, María, "brunch" no tiene equivalente en castellano (peninsular) puesto que no existe como concepto cultural.

Sigo pensando que almuerzo es la mejor opción (por proximidad horaria), pero si se quiere añadir el matiz de "atracón", podría ser como ya se ha dicho un "desayuno fuerte".


----------



## crises

Y añado: usar "brunch" en castellano me parece la misma cursilada que usar "breakfast" alegando que los desayunos ingleses son más copiosos que los tradicionales (aunque mucha gente olvida que determinados desayunos rurales se suelen acompañar hasta de licores  ). Si tenemos palabras suficientes como para encontrar una traducción aproximada o crear un sintagma nominal con ese significado, no nos enriquece introducir una palabra extranjera por pura vagancia, en mi opinión.


----------



## xymox

Magonde said:
			
		

> Así es que si estoy en un hotel, aunque sea en España, sería normal encontrara en el menú el préstamo _brunch_, no?


 
A pesar de que desayunemos a una hora u otra, y que vivimos en un país u otro, creo que el contexto es un *menú* en *España*, con lo cual lo pondría entre paréntesis.

A no ser que pongamos un enlace en el menú para explicar lo que es un brunch!


----------



## gleta

entonces la idea del brunch, se refiere simplemente a comer pronto... no?


----------



## Jellby

Yo en el colegio sí llevaba un bocadillo para el recreo, en el instituto me compraba también un bocadillo o un bollo (con mucho chocolate), en la universidad me tomaba un café con tostadas.

Pero nunca lo he llamado "almuerzo", siempre ha sido "bocadillo para el recreo", "desayuno a media mañana", "café" o lo que sea. Para mí el almuerzo ha sido siempre lo que normalmente se llama "comida" sin más, vamos, la 2.ª acepción, pero es una palabra que apenas he utilizado porque tiene un matiz afectado.


----------



## María Madrid

crises said:
			
		

> Entonces, por lo que describes, María, "brunch" no tiene equivalente en castellano (peninsular) puesto que no existe como concepto cultural.


 
Si te fijas, ya he dicho más arriba que no existe una palabra equivalente. Pero que no existe como concepto cultural es bastante más discutible. En Villanueva del Abejaruco posiblemente no. En cualquier ciudad grande sí. Por eso se usa brunch. Nos guste o no.



			
				crises said:
			
		

> Sigo pensando que almuerzo es la mejor opción (por proximidad horaria), pero si se quiere añadir el matiz de "atracón", podría ser como ya se ha dicho un "desayuno fuerte".


 
Por proximidad horaria sí sería una buena opción, pero es que el brunch NO designa exclusivamente la idea de comer a una hora concreta (por eso se sirve en un horario bastante extenso).

No es un almuerzo porque para algunos el almuerzo es la comida del mediodía. Segundo, porque para aquellos para los que el almuerzo es la comida de media mañana, ese término designa una comida que hace de puente entre el desayuno y la comida del mediodía. Y un brunch tampoco es eso.

El brunch sustituye a desayuno y comida en una sola, el almuerzo es para nosotros, por lo que hemos visto, dos cosas distintas, pero ninguna coincide con la idea de brunch (breakfast+lunch). Un desayuno fuerte no sustituye a la comida del mediodía. No es que yo abogue por usar palabras inglesas innecesariamente, pero cuando no hay alternativa en castellano... Y si encima ya se impone una de uso común... Saludos,


----------



## gleta

el enlace de jgagnon lo aclara bastante... brunch se hace cuando sales de fiesta el sábado y el domingo te levantas para directamente sentarte a la mesa a comer con tu familia...jejeje

Al ejemplo que das, María, del "brunch" durante la semana, en la pausa del trabajo, yo lo llamaría simplemente comer.


----------



## María Madrid

Yo no he dicho que el brunch se haga entre semana en la pausa del trabajo. A eso algunos lo llamamos indistintamente comer o almorzar y otros sólo comer.

Tampoco es lo mismo que levantarte a comer directamente. Al menos mis comidas familiares no incluían tostadas y bollería con mermelada. Saludos,


----------



## xerlly

Hola, me sorprende que comenteis que la palabra "almuerzo" ha caido en desuso. En Valencia, donde yo vivo, siempre se ha utilizado y se utiliza tanto el termino "almuerzo" como el verbo almorzar.
No me resultan nada extranas frase como
-Has almorzado ya?
-Me voy a almorzar
-No te olvides de llevarte el almuerzo.

Yo por almuerzo entiendo una comida ligera (generalmente un bocadillo) que se toma sobre las 11 o 12 de la manana. Es algo optativo, como la merienda, una comida que solo se hace si uno quiere, no es tan obligatoria como el desayuno, la comida y la cena. Pero existe.

Y el brunch nunca lo he oido en Espana, me suena extrano, de hecho lo conozco desde que estoy en los Estados Unidos, donde si es comun, y equivale basicamente a un "desayuno-comida" (incluye tanto leche con cereales y zumo como huevos, pure de patatas, hamburguesa, cualquier cosa)

(siento no poder poner enyes ni algunos signos de puntuacion, tildes, etc.)


----------



## xerlly

Por si aun no se ha dicho, la palabra proviene de *BR*eakfast+l*UNCH (desayuno+comida)*


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Como "brunch" es la contracción de "breakfast" y "lunch", ¿por qué no crear una nueva palabra como "desamuerzo"?
¿Es España perdiendo su vocabulario?  Primero, emparedado, después bocadillo y ¿ahora almuerzo?  ¡Caray! ¡Íjole! ¡Caramba!


----------



## belén

Os recuerdo la necesidad de mantener un solo tema de discusión por hilo. He movido los comentarios sobre "híjole" aquí:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=729292


----------



## garual

*El 'brunch' acá en E.U. se refiere a un menú fijo que se ofrece usualmente los Domingos, pues es el día en el cual la mayoría de las personas se levantan tarde, despues de la hora del desayuno. Así que la idea es combinar el desayuno con el almuerzo o comida del medio día. A esta comida 'combinada' se le llama 'BRUNCH'.*


----------



## María Madrid

xerlly said:


> Hola, me sorprende que comenteis que la palabra "almuerzo" ha caido en desuso. En Valencia, donde yo vivo, siempre se ha utilizado y se utiliza tanto el termino "almuerzo" como el verbo almorzar...
> ... Y el brunch nunca lo he oido en Espana


Si lees los hilos anteriores no todo el mundo mantiene que almuerzo no se use, más bien que tiene dos usos diferentes y no se usa igual en todos los sitios. 

En cuanto al brunch, pásate por Vips, que en Valencia hay, y en la carta de desayuno verás que ofrecen brunch.  En muchos hoteles también lo ofrecen, por ejemplo. Quizá tú no lo hayas oído, pero usarse se usa. Saludos, .


----------



## david.escuizo

gleta said:


> Es la primera vez que veo la palabra "brunch"... yo diría almuerzo



Completamente de acuerdo, brunch no lo he escuchado en mi vida en Espan;a


----------



## evarm

El término almuerzo apenas se usa hoy, ha quedado relegado a algunas invitaciones bastante formales a bodas, ceremonias y eventos de este tipo, en donde se refiere a la comida de mediodía y resulta más "elegante" digamos. 
_Tras la ceremonia reliogiosa se servirá el almuerzo el el Hotel ... a las ... horas, seguido de..._


----------



## david.escuizo

evarm said:


> El término almuerzo apenas se usa hoy, ha quedado relegado a algunas invitaciones bastante formales a bodas, ceremonias y eventos de este tipo, en donde se refiere a la comida de mediodía y resulta más "elegante" digamos.
> _Tras la ceremonia reliogiosa se servirá el almuerzo el el Hotel ... a las ... horas, seguido de..._


 
completamente de acuerdo, ahora yo creo que pegar'ia algo mas como "el bocata" o el "ten ten pie" de la man;ana


----------



## elirlandes

evarm said:


> El término almuerzo apenas se usa hoy, ha quedado relegado a algunas invitaciones bastante formales a bodas, ceremonias y eventos de este tipo, en donde se refiere a la comida de mediodía y resulta más "elegante" digamos.
> _Tras la ceremonia reliogiosa se servirá el almuerzo el el Hotel ... a las ... horas, seguido de..._





david.escuizo said:


> completamente de acuerdo, ahora yo creo que pegar'ia algo mas como "el bocata" o el "ten ten pie" de la man;ana



No estoy de acuerdo - yo oigo la palabra _almuerzo _mucho en el ámbito de negocios en Madrid (se lleva un cliente a un almuerzo - no a una comida...) y en Andalucia en un ámbito menos formal (en casa, solemos almorzar a las 1430).

Brunch, como mencionado aquí arriba, proviene de BReakfast + lUNCH, y es una comida que se come un día vago que te levantes tarde. Es un desayuno que comes tarde, y es tan fuerte que no necesitas almorzar despues de mediodía. Precisamente por esta razón "el bocata de media manana" o "ten ten pie" no pega en absoluta. Esas frases traducen el concepto inglés de "elevenses".

O sea, en lugar de comer un "breakfast" de un huevo, una salchicha y un zumo a las 0730, es un plato grande (tipo tortilla de jamón y queso con una ración de patatas fritas) que se come a las 1100. De hecho, puede ser más grande que un almuerzo normal por que se supone que no vas a comer más hasta cenar. El Brunch se come sin prisas... igual te sientas a las 1030, y no te levantas de la mesa hasta las 1200. Es una comida sociable que se hace con amigos, o entre familia.

Yo he oído algunos españoles decir "brunch", pero creo que serán de los que conocen el concepto de vivir en Londres o Nueva York de levantarse tarde un Domingo, comprar los periodicos y salir a hacer un Brunch. 
Para mi gusto, para el uso en España lo traduciría como "_Brunch_ (desayuno/almuerzo)" o "_Brunch_ (desayuno/comida)".


----------



## Södertjej

david.escuizo said:


> completamente de acuerdo, ahora yo creo que pegar'ia algo mas como "el bocata" o el "ten ten pie" de la man;ana


Un bocata no tiene nada que ver con un brunch. 

Quizá tú no lo hayas oído nunca, pero sí es habitual en España desde hace ya muchos años, normalmente en sitios más especializados, muchas veces en forma de bufet. 

No es algo típico del bar de la esquina de la oficina. Pero existe.

En cuanto almuerzo. En este hilo reciente verás una larga discusión sobre el uso de esa palabra, que dentro de España se usa con dos sentidos diferentes.


----------



## david.escuizo

respeto vuestras opiniones y está claro que cada vez que alguien da su opinión aquí sobre diferentes palabras, en ella va incluida el mundo donde se mueve, experiencia y demás esferas por las que se mueve... 
A pesar de ello sigo diciendo que brunch no lo he escuchado en mi vida, y si lo viera no lo entendería (ahora sí claro). Igual en algunos hoteles un poco más finos lo ponen pero para mí no es algo habitual.
Si tuviera que ponerle nombre supongo que le pondría almuerzo o si fuera algo más informal "comida de media mañana" o similar.


----------



## Södertjej

¿Has dado un vistazo al resto del hilo? Ahí explican lo que es. No, no tiene nada que ver con tomar algo a media mañana, es un verdadero atracón en el que juntas lo de media mañana con la comida, postre y copa incluidos. 

Imagínate irte de cañas a las 8 de la tarde y entre copas y raciones acabas a las 11 y ya estás más que cenado. Pues lo mismo, pero por la mañana.

Tampoco es algo específico de los hoteles, aunque es verdad que algunos lo ofrecen al público, no sólo para sus clientes.

Si no lo habías oído hasta hoy, cada vez lo oirás más.


----------



## david.escuizo

Södertjej said:


> ¿Has dado un vistazo al resto del hilo? Ahí explican lo que es. No, no tiene nada que ver con tomar algo a media mañana, es un verdadero atracón en el que juntas lo de media mañana con la comida, postre y copa incluidos.
> Imagínate irte de cañas a las 8 de la tarde y entre copas y raciones acabas a las 11 y ya estás más que cenado. Pues lo mismo, pero por la mañana.



Pues no, no lo habia oido pero me parece buena idea, jejeje


----------



## cónica

Que yo sepa en España es: desayuno (por la mañana), almuerzo (a media mañana), comida (sobre las 2 o las 3 de la tarde), merienda (desde las 6 a las 8 más o menos de la tarde) y cena (a partir de las 9). Lo de la hora es orientativo.


----------



## Södertjej

En el hilo cuyo enlace he puesto en el mensaje 43 de éste, verás que en España hay usos variados para la palabra almuerzo.


----------



## PpBM

Lo que ustedes dicen está correcto pero quiero explicar que la palabra *'brunch'* en inglés es la combinación de desayuno (breakfast) y almuerzo (lunch).  Usan la *br-* de breakfast con la *-unch* de lunch para formar la nueva palabra INVENTADA de brunch.  Es una comida entre el desayuno y el almuerzo.

Fué inventada para fijar las diferntes horas de encuentro entre amigos y compañeros para comer a una hora diferente del desayuno para no esperar hasta el almuerzo.  

Ustedes explican con desayuno-almueros, pero aquí les INVENTO la nueva palabra *'desmuerzo'* como lo inventaron los gringos; entre el *DES*ayuno y el al*MUERZO.*

*Esta nueva palabra no la encontrarán en el diccionario, pero como pasó en el inglés, mientras más lo usen se volverá de uso común entre personas.  Tomará tiempo en acostumbrase ya que tanto el inglés como el español no son idiomas estáticos.*

Recuerden: fué inventada y aquí yo también lo invento en la misma manera que lo hicieron los norteamericanos.


----------



## Södertjej

Teniendo en cuenta que en España hay una comida entre el desayuno y la comida del mediodía, que algunos llaman almuerzo, no quedaría claro. Además, en España existe el concepto de *mer*ienda-ce*na*, no por eso decimos "merna" u otra combinación similar, así que supongo que nos resultaría raro hacer una mezcolanza así de medias palabras. No es lo normal en el castellano.

Otra diferencia es que brunch suena chic y se usa desde hace años (aunque sea algo más conocido en entornos urbanos), mientras que "desmuerzo" no se ha oído jamás así que si uno la empieza a usar, lo único que conseguirá es que le miren con cara rara. Además suena demasiado parecido a mastuerzo. Igual se creen que les estamos insultando y tenemos un disgusto.


----------



## estropezao

Yo, para referirme al brunch digo "Desayuno de media mañana"


----------



## Södertjej

Estropezao, el brunch no es el "desayuno de media mañana", es un desayuno que se alarga hasta la hora de comer y la sustituye. Tomas platos fríos, calientes, salados y dulces, zumos, café e incluso con una copa de champán o un cocktail. Te levantas de la mesa cuando ya es la hora de comer, pero ya comido.


----------



## asm

Después de leer este hilo no puedo más que confirmar que la forma de alimentarse, en cuestión de alimentos en un día, no sólo cambia en el contenido sino también en la forma en la que la llamamos. Además cambian los horarios, mucho en función de vida que se tiene en el lugar (ciudad, zona rural, etc).

Lo que para unos es alumerzo para otros es comida, pero no en todos los casos, Hay quienes dicen comer a las 2, mientras que otros, a la misma hora, comen. Algunos nunca usan la palabra almuerzo mientras que otros es la única que aplican a sus habitos alimenticios.

Al menos hay que saber que hay variedad y reconocer las diferencias.





Magonde said:


> Hola!
> ¿Existe en español una palabra que se refiera a esta comida que se toma a mediodía, o se utiliza también _brunch_?
> Gracias


----------



## area987

BRUNCH es lo que toda la vida se ha llamado ALMUERZO. ¿Va a ser el Brunch una invención actual y de los americanos? Para nada (como el botellón no lo es tampoco de la juventud urbana actual, eso se ha hecho de toda la vida en el pueblo, incluso con unas sillas de casa en el portal de la casa). 

La primera acepción de la RAE reza: "*1.*m. Comida que se toma por la mañana."

Vamos, que no es desayuno ni comida y se toma por la mañana. Siempre se ha almorzado a las 11-12. 

Que te levantes más tarde, lo llames también para otras cosas (tiene más acepciones la palabra, es lo que tiene el castellano) y demás ideas accesorias no cambia el hecho de que la primera acepción sea esa.


----------



## obituario

Cierto es: http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=almuerzo


----------



## Aidan

area987 said:


> BRUNCH es lo que toda la vida se ha llamado ALMUERZO



Yo también opinaba como tú, area987. Pero ahora me inclino más por el término *almuerzo fuerte*, ya que para mí, el almuerzo son dos bocados tomados a media mañana. Si en vez de dos bocados, me pegó una "jartá" de comer a media mañana, entonces es un almuerzo fuerte, después del cual puede que no tenga hambre hasta la cena (o sí).


----------



## Esplandiano

Magonde said:


> Hola!
> ¿Existe en español una palabra que se refiera a esta comida que se toma a mediodía, o se utiliza también _brunch_?
> Gracias



Hola, en Argentina (y en general en toda América del Sur -Brasil incluido [almoço]-) el almuerzo es al mediodía - o cerca de él-, siempre y es la comida principal del día (salvo en grandes ciudades donde la gente tenga problemas para ir a la casa a esa hora). El brunch es una comida que aquí no se realiza (al menos no con ese nombre, ni en las circunstancias en que generalmente se efectúa en los países anglosajones - en general después del servicio religioso los domingos por la mañana), pero su horario estaría entre el desayuno y el almuerzo. Es una palabra que surge de *br*eakfast y l*unch* (brunch). Siempre se sirve después de las 10 Hs., mejor después de las 11 Hs. Saludos.


----------



## kamabalagi

Desalmuerzo


----------



## Ekhate

garual said:


> *El 'brunch' acá en E.U. se refiere a un menú fijo que se ofrece usualmente los Domingos, pues es el día en el cual la mayoría de las personas se levantan tarde, despues de la hora del desayuno. Así que la idea es combinar el desayuno con el almuerzo o comida del medio día. A esta comida 'combinada' se le llama 'BRUNCH'.*



Sí. Por lo menos, en Argentina, se utiliza el anglicismo "brunch", muy usado en los últimos veinte años, y se refiere exactamente a eso: una comida de fin de semana para quienes se despiertan tarde y quieren comer desayunar y comer a la vez. Por tanto, en un "brunch" se incluyen alimentos del desayuno y de la comida de mediodìa.

Para que quede más claro, nadie toma un "brunch" durante la semana laboral.


----------

